# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  علما ! و دوستان زیست شناس؛ لطفا پاسخ دهید !

## Team Sar Dadbin

درود

من یه سوالی دارم از کسانی که کاملا با زیست شناسی دانشگاه و... آشنان

سوالمم بیشتر مربوط به ژنتیکه !

سوالم اینه : آیا ممکنه مثلا یک خوشه ی گندم یا هر محصول دیگری رو

طوری تغییر بدیم ! که مثلا به جای 10تا دونه ی گندم؛ 100 تا بشه؟

و یا حجم و وزنش بیشتر شه؟

در ابعاد وسیع !

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

البته اطلاعات زیستی ام خوبه !

مثل ادبیات و تاریخ و ارتش ! به اینم علاقه دارم !

ولی منبع کاملا موثق میخوام !

----------


## ah.at

*@Team Sar Dadbin

بهتره که تو سایتای تخصصی دنبال سوالت بگردی داداش  .

اینجا فکر نکنم کسی بتونه جواب سوالت رو بده .

*

----------


## Team Sar Dadbin

> *@Team Sar Dadbin
> 
> بهتره که تو سایتای تخصصی دنبال سوالت بگردی داداش  .
> 
> اینجا فکر نکنم کسی بتونه جواب سوالت رو بده .
> 
> *


قربونت

خب نمیدونم چطور بگردم !

یه جارفتم سوال کردم؛ هنوز که هنوزه اصلا سوالم تایید نشده !

----------


## ah.at

> قربونت
> 
> خب نمیدونم چطور بگردم !
> 
> یه جارفتم سوال کردم؛ هنوز که هنوزه اصلا سوالم تایید نشده !



خب سایتای معتبری میدونم که هستن بگردی پیدا میکنی .

----------


## rezagmi

> درود
> 
> من یه سوالی دارم از کسانی که کاملا با زیست شناسی دانشگاه و... آشنان
> 
> سوالمم بیشتر مربوط به ژنتیکه !
> 
> سوالم اینه : آیا ممکنه مثلا یک خوشه ی گندم یا هر محصول دیگری رو
> 
> طوری تغییر بدیم ! که مثلا به جای 10تا دونه ی گندم؛ 100 تا بشه؟
> ...


چرا که نه؟خیلی چیز ها ممکنه
به هرحال به ژنوم اون دانه مربوط میشه این چیزا دیگه!
ولی اهل و صاحب علمش رو میخواد که مدتها تلاش کنه و بهش برسه :Yahoo (4):

----------

